

More things that don't make sense - thinkzig
http://www.newscientist.com/special/13-more-things

======
WilliamLP
Number 14: Why are intelligent people from serious news sites fooled into
thinking newscientist.com is a reputable news source?

~~~
gaius
Do you mean us?

~~~
Hexstream
Of course not; Everyone knows we're well above that.

------
dcminter
New Scientist fell prey to the N Things meme a couple of years ago - or I
started noticing it a couple of years ago. Either way I wish they would
concentrate on more pithy articles instead of these, sensationalist borderline
crank science (insufficiently reviewed TOEs) and the dreary engagement with
religion and philosophy.

------
thinkzig
I found The Bloop to be particularly interesting.

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20327246.500-13-more-t...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20327246.500-13-more-
things-the-bloop.html)

~~~
Tichy
Cthulhu?

------
bena
Magnetic monopoles don't seem rational. It would be like asking for something
with only a front side, no back side.

Whereas a charge is something completely different. It's basically, a ratio of
electrons to protons.

~~~
jerf
The math for them work. The English doesn't, because English has already
embedded their atomic nature into the language. But the math works just fine;
in fact it makes Maxwell's equations even more symmetrical.

------
alexgartrell
re #11 (Existence of monopoles):
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/09/090903163725.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/09/090903163725.htm)
(second result on Google News)

~~~
dhimes
good catch, but the fundamental question is magnetic monopole as an elementary
particle.

------
dhimes
I find several of these interesting: Dark flow, high-energy photons travelling
more slowly, and the lack of gravitational waves are especially intriguing
(moreso than the others for no particularly deep reason other than these are
the ones I prefer to think about). However, the pop-science nature of the
article is a bit annoying.

------
wglb
The segment about the bloop is worth the 'n things' pattern.

------
joshu
I was under the impression that Morgellon's was viral media for A Scanner
Darkly.

